# Kois vermehren sich



## orfe (6. Apr. 2007)

Hilfe, meine Koi's vermehren sich, wie wild. Was kann ich dagegen tun. Antikoipille gibt es bestimmt nicht. Gruß __ Orfe


----------



## sigfra (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kois vermehren sich*

Hallo...

Billy Boy ... 

Messer....  

Einzelzimmer ...  

ansonsten fressen lassen....

oder mit der  KOi... LE daneben stellen...


----------



## Thorsten (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kois vermehren sich*

Junge Junge, die sind aber früh dran. 

Was hast Du denn für eine Wassertemp. und wie alt sind die Koi


----------



## guenter (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kois vermehren sich*

ich habe erst mal 10 grad Wassertemp.
warte schon 7 jahre auf nachwuchs.
hoffe im jahr 2007. darf ich nicht verschlafen


----------



## Kalle (6. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Kois vermehren sich*

Hi,

also ich würde mich freuen.

Kois rausfischen verkaufen und davon nen Mega-Teich bauen.

Vorrausgesetzt du hast sehr sehr viele Jungfische


----------



## orfe (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kois vermehren sich*

Hallo Teichfreunde!!!

Die Jungfische sind nicht alle von diesem Jahr.   

Im Laufe der letzten Jahre wurden es mehr. Jedes Mal, wenn das Eis geschmolzen ist, kamen winzige Koi 's aus den Verstecken. 
Ich habe jetzt einen Sonnenbarsch reingesetzt, der frißt alles, was kleiner ist, als er.   Denk ich  mir so.   Tschüss __ orfe


----------



## orfe (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Kois vermehren sich*

Ich habe den starken Eindruck, dass der Sonnenbarsch bis jetzt ganze Arbeit geleistet hat. Kein Jungfisch (von diesem Jahr ) ist zu sehen.   

Tschüss __ orfe


----------



## Frank (11. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Kois vermehren sich*

Hab mir mal erlaubt es in die "Koi-Rubrik" zu verschieben ... ich Schelm


----------

